# Kaya



## Inglip

I always thought 'Kaya' means 'so' or 'therefore' but my friend said something that made me wonder. 

She said 'Kaya mo iyan' and told me it means 'You can do it!'

Is this an expression? 

What is the translation of kaya, and some example sentences? These are some I made up:

Mataba ako kaya ayaw kong maglakad - I am fat, so I don't like walking.

Hindi pa ako gutom kaya kakain ako mamaya - I am not hungry yet, so I will eat later.

Ayaw kong kumain ng isda, kaya kakain ako ng baboy - I do like to eat fish, so I will eat the pork.




I was writing this hungry, so my examples are about food haha. Thanks for input


----------



## DotterKat

You are talking of *homographs*. Your friend used _kaya_ which translates to the noun *capability* (kaya mo --- you can / are capable of doing it; hindi mo kaya --- you cannot / are not capable of doing it). On the other hand, you used kaya which translates to the adverb* therefore*,* consequently*, *so*, etc. 
Kaya (capability) is pronounced with the emphasis on the first syllable and its homograph kaya (therefore) does not emphasize the first syllable and has a glottal stop at the end.


----------



## Inglip

Ah ok, there is two. I read it in blackberry messenger, so there was no accent. OK, thanks.


----------



## mapangarap

Kaya vs. kayâ

Kaya, without a diacritical mark, is a pseudoverb, meaning « can » or « is able. »
It is short for kinákaya.
The infinitive is kayanin.




infinitiveongoing (present)completed (past)futurekayaninkaya, short for kinakayakinayakakayanin


Kakayanin ko, kahit mahirap.
Hindi namin kayang mag-isá. Kailangan namin ng tulong.
Malakás siýa. Kakayanin niyá, kahit mahirap.

=====

kayâ, with the circumflex accent, is an enclitic adverb used to express doubt or wonder.

Anó kayâ ang mangyayari?
Sino kaya ang gumawâ nitó?
Bigyán ko kayâ ng pera, para tumigil na.
Bibigyán kayâ tayo ng bonus ngayóng taóng itó?


----------

